# Euro Umrechner für die Schule



## Gast (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

ich brauche eine Euro Umrechner für die Schule.

Er sollte währungen Dollar und so in euro umrechnen und auch von Euro in eine andere währung.

Wir brauchen nur den Compiler/ Quelltext, da es als Klassenarbeit bewertet wird und wir es vorstellen werden im Java Developer.

Bitte euch um eure Hilfe!


Wenn es was anderes gibt was ihr noch da habt oder so, vllt. Brettspiel oder so nehmen wir das auch gerne an.

bitte per mail melden ekin.baran@gmail.com


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, aber evtl. findet sich jemand der das gegen eine angemessene Aufwandsentschädigung durchprogrammiert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2006)

Hätte _Gast_ mal die Forumsuche benutzt, wäre er schon fündig geworden: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5595
Wenn ich für das Ding auch noch was nehmen würde, würde ich mich strafbar machen... ;-)


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Naja, vielleicht muss ja immer der aktuelle Kurs aus einer Internet-DB ausgelesen werden!? Würde das ganze schon ein wenig reizbarer machen


----------



## Gast aka ekin (5. Mai 2006)

Hey vielen dank! ich schau mir das teil mal genauer an


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

:shock: 





			
				L-ectron-X - 5 Jahre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> private double rechne_Euro_in_DM(double $betrag) {...]
> ```



Na das nenn ich doch mal einen kreativen Parameternamen.    
Das Wochende ist gerettet.   

@aka
Im Gegensatz zu Lectrons Vorvater-Lösung würde ich den Währungen eine eigene
Klasse verpassen, um in einer Liste/Combobox variabel zu werden.


```
class Währung {
  String name;
  double €value;
}

Währung[] knete = new Währung[] {
  new Währung("US$", 0.7874),
  new Währung("Pfund Sterling", 0.7874 :shock: ),
  ...
}
```
oder 

```
Währung $ = new Währung("US$", 0.7874);
Währung € = new Währung("€", 0.7874);
```


----------

